# Bad time to buy 16-35 2.8 ii?



## Houston1852 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, I recently bought a 5d2, yet I find myself using my older t2i more because I have a 10-22 lens for it. I would live to have an equivalent wide angle for my full frame. I've decided I would like to get the 16-35ii but I don't know if this is a good time to buy. Is there any way to know if there will be a price drop or rebate any time soon?
Thank you for any help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2013)

If you are in the USA, there are often 15% off sales on the Canon refurb site.

There is no way to predict them, but just before holidays is a good time.

You can also setup Canon price watch to notify you if a price falls in your range.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00489/Canon-EF-16-35mm-f2.8L-II-USM-price.html

There is a Craigslist ad here locally for a used one for $1250. I'd want a lower price for used IMHO Maybe $1050

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pho/3938845514.html


----------



## BL (Aug 10, 2013)

best time to buy is when you need the lens. if you can stand to wait for a rebate, that's a great option if you're looking to buy new. rebates seem to come and go fairly often with canon.

i just sold my 16-35 II on ebay for $1300 if that gives you a sense of high/low.

used market is a great place to pick it up for cheap as well, based on condition and how patient you are


----------



## szinski (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm in the same boat... I want to pick up the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM to complete my camera bag but the rebate just ended. So I'm thinking about buying a refurbished lens from the Canon store or waiting for the next rebate.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought mine off rebate and totally overpaid for it - but it made me $$$ on a job soon after - so as the others are saying, if you need it, buy it. Keep in mind that the day after the return policy ends Canon will announce the 14-24 2.8 and start a $300 rebate on the 16-35


----------



## BL (Aug 15, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I bought mine off rebate and totally overpaid for it - but it made me $$$ on a job soon after - so as the others are saying, if you need it, buy it.



what he said 

or to think of it another way, if you want it now, buy it now. L lenses keep their value very well. I bought mine on rebate back in 2008 for somewhere around $1375, and to sell it at $1300 means i pretty much used it for free for 5 years as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 17, 2013)

Indeed, if you need it then buy it. 

It's a nice lens butnothing spectacular. I find myself using it much less than I used the 10-22 on my previous crop body.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 17, 2013)

Houston1852 said:


> Is there any way to know if there will be a price drop or rebate any time soon?



Canon cashback rebates are regular, so look when the last ones were in your country and then you can predict the next - the 16-35L2 is usually included with a big discount, I waited for this to buy my 17-40L uwa.

Don't count on other price drops though, even if Canon should announce a successor like a 14-24L it'll be much more expensive so the price of the old-to-be 16-35L2 will most likely remain were it is or even rise like the 24-70L1 did on 24-70L2 announcement.


----------



## s2kdriver80 (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe my 10-22mm was a bad copy when I had my 550D/T2i and 600D/T3i, but my 16-35mm II renders slightly sharper images with my 5D3s. Great lens for wide-field astrophotography too.


----------



## birtembuk (Aug 18, 2013)

Vossie said:


> It's a nice lens butnothing spectacular. I find myself using it much less than I used the 10-22 on my previous crop body.



Got exactly the opposite experience here, leaving my 10-22 accumulating dust. I could never get those lush greens correct. CA maybe? In comparison, with my 16-35/II it's night and day. Of course you have the FF vs crop factor, but now I shoot UWA to my heart content. Even when the 14-24 surfaces, I think I'll keep it for its versatility. Added bonus, it becomes 26-56 on crop if you keep one. Terrific for street photo. 

There might be some more discount as time goes, but as they say, if you need it, just buy it.


----------

